# how to read a fishfinder



## officework13 (Feb 25, 2008)

i have looked extensively on the internet on how to read the results of a fishfinder. however, me and all my fishing buddies are lost when it comes to reading a fishfinder. 
all we end up using it for is for depth.

some things that i am looking for are 
what does a bump on bottom mean
what do schools of baitfish look like
why do i see fish on the fishfinder but not on my underwater camera.

now the fishfinder i was using was an old Humminbird 100. 
however, i am looking to upgrade to the humminbird 575 (tri cone).

perhaps this will be easier to understand.

most of my fishing occurs in 11-33' of water.

if anyone knows of a good internet link to reading a fishfinder please post so that i can read it.

thanks.


----------

